# Spinning- We are going to somewhere in south florida



## Janallyn (Feb 16, 2016)

I need some help with my wheel, cause I'm an idiot, we stay in state parks, in our rv, if anyone spins in mid/south Florida, let me know. We don't have a place, ie picked place, but we will just go. Meet me at taco bell, Pancras, the Wal-Mart parking lot, lol. I'm so frustrated.

Janallyn


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Oh my, sounds frustrating. Hope some is able to help you.


----------



## Janallyn (Feb 16, 2016)

Crossing my fingers, lol.

Janallyn


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Janallyn are you on FB lots of spinning groups there you might have a better chance getting help/ some one to meet you there. It would also help if you knew where you are going.


----------



## Janallyn (Feb 16, 2016)

mama879 said:


> Janallyn are you on FB lots of spinning groups there you might have a better chance getting help/ some one to meet you there. It would also help if you knew where you are going.


I was hoping if I could find a spinner we would just head that direction. We live in Crescent City, Florida, and our travels have no real plans, we just pick a place and go there. No rhyme or reason.

Its about 34 degrees here now, so after the first of the year, load up and head south for a few days.


----------



## Goodshepfarm (Jul 20, 2014)

I'm sure you're not an idiot. You just need a little help. Hope you can connect with someone soon. What problem are you having?


----------



## fibermcgivver (Dec 18, 2012)

Spinning is a learned skill... you will learn it, but like the majority of us, you need a mentor/teacher. Check into local spinning guilds. Or maybe advertise for assistance. Don't be so hard on yourself... it looks easy when others do it, but it's challenging at first .


----------



## Janallyn (Feb 16, 2016)

I give up, no harm, no foul


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

I googled spinning guild in your area. There are some that do both spin and weave they all have contacts try them see what happens. I know they say weaving but maybe they can direct you to some one who spins or does both.

Florida Guilds
We welcome Florida weaving and spinning guilds to post their website and contact information. Please submit to our guilds editor.

There are new guilds who will be participating with FTWG:
Fantastic Fibers Miami
was launched in January, 2016 as a result of years of dreaming, imagining, and strategic planning by Pamela Palma.

It is a fiber arts collective, a guild for those who work with textiles as their means of creative expression.

Its purpose is to provide inspiration, enhance artistic skills and foster camaraderie among its members. Fantastic Fibers Miami seeks to raise the profile of fiber art within the larger Miami community through participatory public events and exhibitions, workshops and classes.

Contact Pamela Palma
Phone 786-897-8856 
Email [email protected] 
Studio 41 @ The Bakehouse Art Complex
561 NW 32 Street, Miami, FL 33127
fantasticfibersmiami.com

Choctawhatchee Bay Spinners Guild
This guild has been in existence for 27 years and always welcomes new members.

CBSG meets the second Saturday of each month from 10:00 - 2:00 at the Wellness Center behind Twin Cities hospital in Niceville. Our membership goes from Panama City to Pensacola.

Contact information is [email protected]

SWAY Guild of Sarasota
The SWAY Guild of Sarasota
The guild contact: Karen Simpson for the SWAY guild

Orlando
Weavers of Orlando
Weavers of Orlando is an active organization which promotes and encourages interest in the fiber arts: Weaving, Spinning, Basketry, Dyeing, Felting, Beading and more…

Weavers of Orlando has been meeting regularly since 1942.

We meet once a month on the 3rd Saturday starting at 10:00 a.m.

Website: www.weaversoforlando.org/

Space Coast
The Space Coast Weavers and Fiber Artists
We are a group of fiber enthusiasts in Brevard County who meet at 9:30 a.m. on the Fourth Saturday of each month at the Merritt Island Library on North Courtenay Pkwy across from M.I. High School.

We welcome all weavers, spinners, basket makers, knitters, needle workers, and other folks who enjoy any of the fiber arts to join with us.

There are also connected groups who meet at other times to spin or to study weave structure. We have no current website but for more information you may contact either Barbara Pietruk at [email protected] or Marilyn Frew at [email protected] .

Lakeland and Winter Haven
Polk County Fiber Guild
We meet the third Saturday of the month from 10 to Noon or later for special programs.

Website: polkcountyfiberguild.wordpress.com
Contact Email: [email protected]
Contact Name: Ann Mikeal
Number: 863-287-9669

Back to Top
Charlee
Weavers of Char-Lee
Weavers of Char-Lee are comprised of weavers from Charlotte and Lee Counties of SW Florida. Members come from Miami to Sarasota. They meet the 3rd Tuesday of every month at: Robb & Stucky Meeting Room 13170 S. Cleveland Ave (Hwy 41) Ft Myers, FL 33907 10am - 1pm

WEBSITE: www.weaversofchar-lee.com 
FACEBOOK: Weavers of Char-Lee 
CONTACT: Rose Young, [email protected]; 239 540-5836

Gainesville
Gainesville Weavers Guild
Website: www.gainesvillehandweavers.org/

Broward, Martin, Miami-Dade, Monroe, Palm Beach and St. Lucie Counties
South Florida Fiber Guild (Intracoastal Weavers Guild)
Serves Broward, Martin, Miami-Dade, Monroe, Palm Beach and St. Lucie Counties. 
Emerald Coast
SWEC Strictly Weavers of the Emerald Coast Guild
SWEC Guild (Strictly Weavers of the Emerald Coast Guild) meets monthly at 10am on the 4th Saturday of the month at Twin Cities Hospital Wellness Room in Niceville, Florida. Our meeting date or venue is changed once in a while due to conflicts of scheduling or program needs, so please contact us if you plan to attend. 
Contact Alice Martin for details: [email protected] or 850-316--1891

Jacksonville
Jacksonville Weavers Guild
Website: http://www.jaxweaversguild.org/

Pinellas County
Pinellas Weavers Guild
Serves Pinellas, Pasco Counties.
Website: http://www.pinellasweavers.com/

Jacksonville
Jacksonville Weavers Guild
Website: http://www.jaxweaversguild.org/

Back to Top
Sarasota, Bradenton and Venice
Manasota Weavers Guild
Manasota Weavers Guild Newsletter (February 2017)

Website: www.manasotaweaversguild.com

South Florida
South Florida Basket and Fiber Guild
Web Site: South Florida Basket and Fiber Guild

Tallahassee
Seven Hills Handweavers
Contact www.sevenhillshandweavers.org .


----------



## Goodshepfarm (Jul 20, 2014)

Nice job mama879!


----------



## ptober (Mar 24, 2011)

The for the info.


----------



## sbeth53 (Mar 29, 2011)

I'm sure you will find some help :sm02:


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Goodshepfarm said:


> Nice job mama879!


Thank you.


----------



## OdileC (Jan 20, 2014)

Hi Janallyn,
I am in West Palm Beach, is it far from your place that we can get together?
Odile


----------

